# bmwcca sticker



## jw (Dec 21, 2001)

Anyone put the bmwcca vinyl sticker on their E46? Where did you place it?


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

Upper right hand corner on the windshield. It's nice because my dealership service department offers a 15% discount on parts and labor, so everytime I pull up they automatically gave me the discounts without me asking.


----------



## KrisL (Dec 22, 2001)

*Here's mine*










I took a knife and just cut out the USA part of the sticker...

-Kris L.


----------



## Popfart (Dec 23, 2001)

Usually against attaching stickers, but did so with the BMWCCA. Rear window, driver's side... towards the back.


----------



## hts (Dec 19, 2001)

*Anyone have an extra CCA sticker they'd like to mail me?*

Email me if interested and I'll provide my mailing address.

Thx,

hts


----------



## jw (Dec 21, 2001)

won't bmwcca send you a new sticker?


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2001)

jw said:


> *won't bmwcca send you a new sticker? *


I don't know what Harrison's problem is, but I sent them a self-addressed stamped envelope so that they could send me more stickers (my CCA sticker went with my former 330i). They claim that it's that simple, but I sent that envelope to them MONTHS AGO and have never received my stickers.

I guess I'll have to call.


----------



## hts (Dec 19, 2001)

*Well Tom, since you're already making the call, how's about asking for 1 more?*


----------



## Edge/330ci (Dec 22, 2001)

*Why didn't I get any stickers?*

I received my first issue of Roundel, but haven't received any other membership information. What am I supposed to receive? (membership card, sticker, etc?)

-Zach


----------



## hts (Dec 19, 2001)

*Yes.*


----------



## jw (Dec 21, 2001)

*Re: Why didn't I get any stickers?*



> *I received my first issue of Roundel, but haven't received any other membership information. What am I supposed to receive? (membership card, sticker, etc?)
> *


I got my card/sticker before my first issue of Roundel. I think that's all they have sent me. Well, I think there was a brochure too.

Never bothered putting it into my wallet until I tried to buy some parts at the local dealer. They offered 15% discount, but want to see your card. The parts guy wound up giving me the discount anyhow after looking through my wallet.


----------



## Jason 325i Step (Dec 25, 2001)

*I would*

like to have a sticker.


----------



## Flee67 (Dec 21, 2001)

Rear side window, driver's side, next to "B" pillar...
very subtle, as window has 20% tint...


----------

